# Skins



## AsinaMuse (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have been bandying about the notion of skinning my Voyage.
Not overly sure as there is something to be said for the purity of its classy looks (IMO), but also something to be said for personalizing it.

I have been looking through the threads and see a lot of people posting about DecalGirl.
I'm curious: How do they work?  
Are they easily removable?
Do they mar the surface?


----------



## stanghla (May 16, 2010)

Super easy to apply, do not mark up surface and just as easy to remove


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

They are very easy to apply. I've taken them off before to change skins and they come right off and don't leave any sticky residue. I think you'll like them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitebird (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Decal Girl!  They are super easy to apply and last.  I have one on my K2.


----------



## AmilcarJamie (Apr 26, 2018)

Easy to apply and remove! That's great. Good to know about Decalgirl.


----------

